# Need help upgrading to Windows 10.



## Miletich3 (Mar 7, 2015)

So I have a genuine version of Windows 8.1. I have update KB2919355 installed. My version of Windows 8.1 is not RT or Enterprise.

But when I run this troubleshooter, I get this message:

The Get Windows 10 App is not available for this version of Windows.

Does that mean I need to buy the upgrade? Or is there still a chance I can upgrade it for free?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

What device are you running it on, and what version of 8.1?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try downloading and running the Windows 10 ISO from here:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Miletich3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> What device are you running it on, and what version of 8.1?


A custom built PC and how do I find out which version of Windows 8.1?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you try as I suggested?

To find the version of Windows 8.1, right-click on My PC and it will be listed there. Home, Professional, Ultimate, etc.


----------

